# What is the model number...



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

of the Heckler & Koch .357 sig .40 combo? I was reading a post from last year in the HK section. I also have a neighbor who said that he had an HK that shot both .357 sig and .40 without a barrel change or a conversion kit? Does anyone whether it is still being sold?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P2000 is the only one listed on their website that offers 9mm, .357SIG and .40S&W. However I think your neighbor is mistaken about shooting the two larger without a barrel swap. It's possible he's confusing facts and making and an incorrect assertion. THe .357SIG roung is derived from a .40 S&W casewith the end "necked down" to accomodate a .357 (.355 actually) bullet.

The P2000 apears to be in the current line up/offering from H&K according to their website.


----------



## wickedrider (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Growler67. I read about the combo deal. They must have been referring to the different barrels. Next time that I shoot with the neighbor, I'll give him a few of my .40 shells so that he can show me. But, I shot the HK, and it was instant love. One day...


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've shot many poly framed handguns. The only one I own is a SiG Sp2022. Didn't like the P250 at all either.

The .357SIG will load into a .40 chamber, but wouldn't be the safest nor most effective discharge of a round to be attempted. Just sayin'.


----------

